# Beichuan, New Town Built After Sichuan Earthquake



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

Beichuan (a Qiang autonomous county in Sichuan, China) was among the most severely hit of all disaster regions in the 2008 Sichuan earthquake. 80% of the county buildings collapsed, and the old county town is made into a permanent memorial site due to its vulnerability. Here is a picture collection of the old town right after earthquake on boston.com.

The county opens its new county town in Yongchang Town today, which was built with direct help from other cities in China. 40,000 residents are relocated into the new town, and more will be accommodated gradually.

picture source: sohu.com

The residential area built by City of Weifang, Shandong Province









Yongchang Boulevard









Pedestrian Street









Huimin Building









Beichuan Middle School new campus









Beichuan Hospital









Beichuan Visitor Center









Beichuan Yongchang River bank









Beichuan Art Center









Beichuan Sports Center









Bridge over Anchang River









Beichuan Telecommunication Center


----------



## Cedar Teeth (Nov 15, 2008)

The infrastructure looks great and it was built so quickly. 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but basically, Beichuan doesn't exist anymore and its citizens are realocated to a brand new "neighborhood" in Yongchang, which is a much larger city, is that right?
Did the land where all this was built previously belong to Yongchang? How will the administration be right now? Beichuan will be an autonomous town inside another city (Yongchang)? 

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Congratulations! Great infrastructure and architecture. In fact this may be a blessing in disguise. The people have better living conditions now. Hope those who perished in the disaster will lie in peace.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

Cedar Teeth said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but basically, Beichuan doesn't exist anymore and its citizens are realocated to a brand new "neighborhood" in Yongchang, which is a much larger city, is that right?
> Did the land where all this was built previously belong to Yongchang? How will the administration be right now? Beichuan will be an autonomous town inside another city (Yongchang)?



There used to be 3 towns and 17 townships in Beichuan County, while Beichuan County itself is an autonomous county in the city of Mianyang. The old county town, Qushan Town, was completely destroyed in the earthquake. The remaining towns still exist, and people still live there. 

The land of Yongchang Town used to belong to various neighboring towns outside Beichuan County, and the concept of Yongchang Town didn't exist until the government decided to use that area as the new county town. So basically Yongchang is built from scratch and assigned to Beichuan County. Most people relocated to Yongchang Town are those who lived in Qushan Town before the earthquake.

This sounds quite complicated, hope my explanation is helpful.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

JoSin said:


> Congratulations! Great infrastructure and architecture. In fact this may be a blessing in disguise. The people have better living conditions now. Hope those who perished in the disaster will lie in peace.


Yeah, people there suffered too much because of the earthquake. 

Here is a CNN report in Beichuan right after the earthquake. You could still feel the damage. But people in Beichuan are incredibly strong. The guy at 1:34 later became an icon of 'tough man'. He said in the interview that his parents, his son and his wife just died in the earthquake. Yet he responded to his duty immediately when called.






To make people feel better, his wife was later rescued, hurt but alive. The couple lost six family members in the earthquake. I hope people like them can be recovered after the trauma.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

source


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

The new town









Center for senior citizens









Residential blocks











Beichuan Elementary School










Water Plant 









source


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

Town plan











Pedestrian Street









A girl of Qiang ethnicity









source


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

A town square named after Yu the Great.









wiki introduction of Yu the Great


> Yu the Great was the legendary founder of the Xia Dynasty that began in 2205 BCE. He is best remembered for teaching the people techniques to tame rivers and lakes during an epic flood. The Xia era would also go down as the first dynasty in what would later become China with his son Qi following after his reign. Yu is one of the few Chinese ruler posthumously honored with the appellation "the Great".


He is worshiped by Qiang people as their ancestor.

Sports center



























Mosque for Hui Chinese









Qiang style block









Another Qiang style block









source: xsnet.cn


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Oh My God.... () 

Congratulations....


----------

